# Na Kika report



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

Fished Na Kika, Ram Powell and Marlin yesterday(7/4). Dirty green and no life. Did not see any life(never saw a flying fish). Lots of weeds about a mile to SW, great potential if water clears up. Saw a huge log but it was surrounded by broken patches we couldn't drag the spread through, tried everything but couldn't work it. Had friends in Intl and they were heading to Thunderhorse Friday a.m. when we left around 9.



We caught 2 blackfin chunking, one about 25lbs. Caught a good sized tripletail off a pallet on the way in and mananged to steal a trigger from the sharks at another rig. Will post pics after the soreness wears off.



Bottom line, water is not worth the fuel right now. Weeds are out there to quickly make it great if the bluewater can find it's way north a bit.


----------



## M L (Nov 16, 2007)

Appreciate the report. I'm waiting on some better reports until I'll spend the gas money to get out there.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Did ya'll pull up and cast around that log?


----------

